# Super pastel Honey bee?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, i know if you put a spider het orange ghost to a orange ghost you get honey bees

Then if you put a bumblebee het orange ghost to a orange ghost you get humble bees

But what happens if you put a killer bee het orange ghost to a orange ghost? What do you get?

Thanks


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

25% Bumblebee het ghost
25% Humblebee
25% Pastel het ghost 
25% Pastel ghost

No super pastels


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

I wrote it wrong in the first place. What i meant was is there such thing as a super pastel orange ghost spider? Like if you bred a humble bee x humble bee. Then the super pastel gene will have to come out, surely.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I think its just called a Killerbee Ghost, can't be many of them around though.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

but surely you wouldn't mate humblebee to humblebee due to spider being on both sides??


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

There's one or two floating around;


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Does it have a name apart from Ghost Killerbee Dave?


----------

